# 1966 Massey Ferguson help



## Rjwtx (Apr 8, 2019)

I need help wiring up my 135 and where can i find the proper brake parts.
I have a 1966 MF135 Perkins diesel that I have an aftermarket wiring harness to install from yesterdays tractors but non of the colors match my current diagram. I got the harness from yesterdays tractor. Also I have 4 brake shoes per side, one set of 2 is hand brake and one service brake, I want to replace it all but cannot find the dual shoes with wide drum to fit.
Thank you

EDIT: It is a UK manufacture for German export and some how ended up here in Texas. I would love to find all German gauges too.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Rjwtx, welcome.

AGCO is the US owner of Massey Ferguson parts & services. Fedup may be familiar with your brake system. I have never seen a double brake system such as you describe. I suspect the brake system you describe is for a European Model. You may have to convert your tractor to regular brakes and use the foot brake for parking. 






Parts & Services


When it comes to your Massey Ferguson machine, the genuine choice for parts and service is the only choice. And with such an extensive range of quality products and services available from your Massey Ferguson dealer, there no reason not to keep it genuine.




www.masseyferguson.com


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Rjwtx said:


> ...
> I have a 1966 MF135 Perkins diesel that I have an aftermarket wiring harness to install from yesterdays tractors but non of the colors match my current diagram. I got the harness from yesterdays tractor.
> ...


I suppose this is the harness you have bought:





Massey Ferguson 135 Wiring Harness - 898426M93


Massey Ferguson 135 Wiring Harness for sale, 898426M93. This Wiring Harness is used on Massey Ferguson 135 tractors, built in the UK with A3.152 Perkins Diesel Engine and Lucas electrical with a generator. Replaces 898426M1, 898426M93 for sale. Item 113571



www.yesterdaystractors.com





I believe this harness from Agriline has the same wire colours:








Wiring Harness- Models With Dynamo suitable for Massey Ferguson 135


Comes With Wiring Diagram.




agrilineproducts.com





Your wire colours may differ from the Agriline harness' colours. If so, arrange your harness like the Agriline harness on a table and identify the different wires.


Agriline harness:


----------

